

The Text Triumvirate - zsh, vim and tmux - patternexon
http://www.drbunsen.org/text-triumvirate.html

======
16s
Mine are bash, vim and screen ;)

~~~
michaelcampbell
zsh, emacs and screen here. Fantastic though that there are so many choices
that work for such a variety of user.

